# Yogurt base



## SmokeyJoe (29/5/17)

Howzit

Any willing to share a good yogurt base? For the life of me i just cant get it right
Looking for a yogurt base like the those small kiddie yogurt tubs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (29/5/17)

I've had luck with a peach yoghurt using this base:

1% Coconut (FA) 
4% Creamy Yogurt (CAP) 
1% Marzipan (FA) 
1.1% Sweet Cream (FW) 

Could also use FA Yoghurt although some cannot stomach it. I find both the CAP and FA to be creamy rather than tart yoghurts. I would reckon that where you should be heading to re-create a childlike version. And yes, Coconut is there only for the thicker mouthfeel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (29/5/17)

I'm also playing around with the same kind of yogurt base. I mixed these two recipes:
Strawberry Yogurts by Wayne
And
Apricot Drinking Yogurt by @DanielSLP 

I swapped out the strawberries in Wayne's recipe and used the same fruit mix from the apricot recipe so it's a fair fight. They've been steeping for a week now and when this sick is gone and I can vape again, I'll try them side by side and give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

I use a slightly modified version of Wayne Walker's yogurt base:

FA Caramel: 0.5%
CAP Creamy Yogurt: 5%
FA Meringue: 0.5%

If you want to simulate a vanilla yogurt tub, then add some vanilla classic or vanilla swirl (0.5% either way).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

spiv said:


> I'm also playing around with the same kind of yogurt base. I mixed these two recipes:
> Strawberry Yogurts by Wayne
> And
> Apricot Drinking Yogurt by @DanielSLP
> ...


Feedback?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (30/7/17)

Andre said:


> Feedback?



I actually forgot about these! What a silly billy I am. I'll rewick and give them a vape today and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman (15/8/17)

if you are looking for the Kiddies Yogurt base try the following:

FW Yogurt 4%
Cap Creamy Yogurt 1%
FA Vanilla Classic (Madagascar) 1%
Vanilin 1%

Reactions: Like 3


----------

